# Bo Overton Resigns



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

"The Sky today announced the resignation of General Manager and Head Coach Bo Overton, effective immediately. Steven Key, formerly assistant coach, has been named GM and head coach. Key, 39, has been with the Sky since its inaugural season in 2006. He helped set up the organization, select talent and institute an aggressive, energetic style of play, and he played an integral role in the team’s dramatic improvement in its second season."

http://www.wnba.com/sky/news/Steve_Key_Named_GM_and_Head_Coach.html

Wild things going on in Chicago.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Where did this come from?!? I know they were dead last this past season, but why resign now?


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

There's a lot of questions about the reasons behind it. Especially since there's only been the one press release. Over on the Chicago Sky boards there has been a claim that perhaps sexual harassment is a factor in the sudden resignation but nothing confirmed.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

OOOoooooooh, that could be it.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

Here's some more. 

http://www.dailyherald.com/story/?id=154019

We'll see what all comes of this. The original thread that contained the slamming comments has been deleted off of the Chicago Sky message board.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Oh boy. That's going to be ugly... Not the way people should be made aware of the WNBA to say the least.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

It sure isn't the best way to start a season but on the other hand it's more press than they've had any other March. Either way Chicago had better come up with some evidence soon or it'll be a wrongful dismissal situation.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ Not only wrongful dismissal either. I could even see a defamation claim coming out of it, though something tells me more will be revealed.


----------

